# Looking to Buy



## JoshN9123 (Mar 10, 2005)

I"m looking to buy a 90 300zx non-turbo auto. I've been looking for a z for a while now, and have had no luck in finding a turboed 5 speed available. It has 170,000 miles on it and some abs problems, it's running at about 4500 but I'm also trading in my car. I was just wondering some of the pros and cons of me buying this are and some input on it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JoshN9123 said:


> I"m looking to buy a 90 300zx non-turbo auto. I've been looking for a z for a while now, and have had no luck in finding a turboed 5 speed available. It has 170,000 miles on it and some abs problems, it's running at about 4500 but I'm also trading in my car. I was just wondering some of the pros and cons of me buying this are and some input on it.


Sounds like a lot of trouble if you buy her (money pit!).


----------



## z13 (Aug 2, 2004)

are you looking for a turbo 5 speed? if you are my advice is keep looking, it took me a few months to find mine. i had a 90 n/a before that gave me some problems. i would say the turbo is worth the time.


----------



## JoshN9123 (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay I'm going to test drive it tomorrow, does anyone know of any problems with this year of z's or anything else I should need to know? 

Also, could anyone give me specs on a 90 na 300zx?


----------

